# Anyone else have probs w/ firmware update?



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Since I live in Germany I can't get the update via whispernet. So I go to the software update online at Kindle support. Follow all the directions and when I go to do the update "update your Kindle" is grayed out. I've called CS a couple of times and they haven't been able to figure it out either. The last rep I talked to said that my inquiry has caused a lot of traffic between techs. It's being upgraded to the developers to see if they can come up w/ something. Maybe if they can't figure it out they'll send me a new K2. After all if you can't do firmware updates then _*something*_ ahs to be defective, right?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Good try, maybe they'll go for it!


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I had trouble getting the update also. I had Whispernet on constantly for almost 4 days and I tried to manually update but that didn't work either. Finally on 2/11, I was in an area that had excellent Sprint coverage and the update came through.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll have to wait until the next time they contact me.  Right now they're still baffled.  I'll let them know I won't accept a defective K.  Right now I have V. 1.1.1 if I can't get V.1.2 even after doing a factory firmware reset and re-downloading the update then it must be defective.  I want my new K2.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The "Update your Kindle" option will always be greyed out if you cannot get Whispernet.

You mentioned that you downloaded the update, but you did not say if you used your PC to load it onto the Kindle? Here are the instructions on how to upgrade the Kindle manually downloading the update and connecting your Kindle via the USB cord....

*
Updating Kindle Without Wireless Connectivity*

You can download the Kindle software update to your computer and transfer the file to Kindle via the USB connection. The update process will take approximately 10 minutes.

When the update is completed successfully, Kindle will automatically restart and delete the update source file from your Kindle memory to maximize your available storage space.

* If you are unfamiliar with using Kindle's USB connection: Please see the Using Kindle with Your Computer Help page.

* If you receive an error downloading the file: You must be logged into your Amazon.com account and have a Kindle registered to your account. If you encounter an error, make sure you are signed into the correct Amazon.com account before attempting the download again. Please refer to our Signing Out Help page for more information.

*To manually install the Kindle software update:*

1. Visit Amazon.com and make sure you're logged into the Amazon.com account to which your Kindle is registered. The download will not be available if you are not logged in before attempting step 2.

2. Visit www.amazon.com/update_kindle.bin to download the Kindle software update file.

3. Set your Kindle power switch to the "ON" position.

4. Connect Kindle to your computer using the included USB cable.

5. Use your computer's file browser to copy the file "Update_kindle_1.2.bin" from your computer to Kindle's root directory or the SD card. Do not place the file into one of Kindle's folders.

6. Check the USB activity indicator on the Kindle cursor bar. When the silver cursor stops flashing, the file transfer is complete and you can safely disconnect Kindle from your computer.

7. Use your computer to unmount or eject your Kindle and disconnect the USB cable from Kindle and your computer.

8. Press the Home key and then select "Settings" from the Home menu.

9. From Settings screen, select "Update Your Kindle". Please note that this menu option will be grayed out if the most recent update has already been installed.

10. Select "Ok" when prompted if you want to perform an update.
*
Verifying Your Software Version*

The current version of your Kindle software is listed in your Kindle settings. If you see version 1.2 listed, you have the most recent software version.

To check the software version installed on your Kindle:

1. Set your Kindle power switch to the "ON" position.

2. Press the Home key and then select "Settings" from the Home menu.

3. View the version listed at the bottom of the Settings screen. The version listed should be "Kindle 1.2 (299870016)."


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> After all if you can't do firmware updates then _*something*_ ahs to be defective, right?


Didn't you originally format your SD card in Windows? You might try deleting the BIN file, removing your SD card and starting over without the SD card in your Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some people mentioned that you needed to be logged into your Amazon account before doing the software download page to download the update. (Does anyone else find the phrase "download the update" amusing? Where is George Carlin when you need him?)

Also, Bernilynn posted this:


> The instructions here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200226050
> tell you how to manually update it; however, I found an easier way.
> 
> I downloaded the update to my computer, put the SD card in my card reader, and downloaded it. I then put the SD card back in my Kindle, turned it on, and went to the home screen. From there I went to Settings, and pressed menu. The "Update Your Kindle" setting was finally dark, so I clicked on it. My Kindle is updating as I'm writing. The little silver thingie is dancing away.
> ...


Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> The "Update your Kindle" option will always be greyed out if you cannot get Whispernet.
> 
> You mentioned that you downloaded the update, but you did not say if you used your PC to load it onto the Kindle? Here are the instructions on how to upgrade the Kindle manually downloading the update and connecting your Kindle via the USB cord....


Don't mean to sound like a butt but I figured this was obvious since I started with this: Since I live in Germany I can't get the update via whispernet. So I go to the software update online at Kindle support.
You wouldn't have a manual update available if you could only get updates via WN,"update your Kindle" is supposed to be active if there is an update file available. If you don't have WN and have to use USB to manually update it has to be able to be active w/o WN connectivity. As I said I followed all the instructions. I also placed the file in the root directory of the kindle memory not on the SD card. I've already been through this twice with CS and they are stumped too. They are still researching it. If they can't figure it out I'm calling it defective.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just doublechecking.  As a former computer CS (although we called it end user support), we always doublecheck.  

I know you're frustrated.  Demand a K2!

Betsy


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm a computer tech on the side also.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

OK. I left my Kindle on and Whispernet turned on for about 24 hours. I now have this FWUO_updat-01-177110002-299870016.bin52340.tmp on my Kindle directory. It is 2.05 mb. On my settings page it shows I'm updated to that version. The upgrade is still grayed out. I just down loaded the update_Kindle_1.2 to try and get it updated, but the size of the file is 28.4 mb. Once I copy it over to my Kindle and it is updated can these files be deleted off of the Kindle?   I don't want to eat up my Kindle memory with tmp files.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Once it updates the Kindle is supposed to automatically delete the update files.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help. It is updating right now. I'll check to see if the update files are automatically removed when it finishes.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My Kindle updated to 1.2 without a problem. The update_Kindle_1.2 file deleted automatically, but the FWUO_updat-01-177110002-299870016.bin52340.tmp file is still there. Since it is a earlier update, do you think it will hurt to just delete that off of my Kindle?


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

shouldn't be a prob.  go ahead and delete it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Deleted it and no problems. It is now updated to 1.2. Thanks for the help.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

You're welcome now if only KCS can fix mine.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well they finally figured it out.  I talked to CS this morning.  Originally they were going to replace my Kindle but then the tech ran through one more procedure and it actually updated this morning.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Well they finally figured it out. I talked to CS this morning. Originally they were going to replace my Kindle but then the tech ran through one more procedure and it actually updated this morning.


Sorry to hear that, I was hoping for a K2 for you.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

They said they would replace it with an original K instead of the K2 anyway.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, guess things worked out for the best.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Well they finally figured it out. I talked to CS this morning. Originally they were going to replace my Kindle but then the tech ran through one more procedure and it actually updated this morning.


Can you tell us what he did?


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

evidently when I downloaded the update file it downloaded as a .bin.prc so he just had me rename the file without the .prc and it updated just fine.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I did the manual upgrade and now in Settings it says I need to register my Kindle?? It still shows on the Manage Your Kindle page. Anyone else had this problem? If so, how did you fix it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've only heard of that from someone who had no WN and then went into WN range. . . .sounds like a job for Kindle Customer Service.  

Ann


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Ann. I will be going to town, where I get WN, this weekend. I will take the Kindle Customer Service number and give them a call while I have WN available.

Thanks again!!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

mine is also asking to register again. I was assuming it was due to purchase of K2 but it could have been from upgrade. can you register vie USB?

sylvia


----------

